# Which Metal Halide or T5 fixture for ADA 90P



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

I recently picked up a 90P (36 x 18 x 18") and now need to find lighting for it. Current thinking is to do an Iwagumi, with mostly HC and UG ground cover (prob need high light). This will be my first bigger planted tank so I'm pretty much starting from scratch.

Initially, I liked the look of the ADA Solar I MHI fixture but it seems like the general consensus is the spread on a 150W MHI is too limited for a 36" long tank.

I'm thus leaning toward a 4 bulb flourescent fixture as i) it'll get more appropriate spread and ii) I'll have more control of the lighting (ie can turn on bulbs independently).

Wanted to get opinions on i) whether there's a viable MHI alternative to light a 90P (any chance I can get the Solar I to work), and ii) what is a good hanging 4 bulb fixture for a 90P?

I like the Giesemann stuff but they seem hard to come by in the US.

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: I'll be running pressured CO2 and (if I can figure it out) autodosing


----------



## TheRac25 (Nov 5, 2008)

i think a 150 MH over a 45 would be great if youre trying to mass produce algea pellets for your plecos in other tanks, otherwise i want to say ~4x t5no with good reflectors.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

2x39W T5 fixture and you would be able to grow anything you want..


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> 2x39W T5 fixture and you would be able to grow anything you want..


Agreed... 4 X 39w is just asking for trouble. 2 is the sweet spot 

Even running just 2 bulbs you'll have to remain diligent with your 
ferts and keep C02 concentration in the 30ppm+ range to avoid
algae problems.

HTH

Larry K


----------



## almightyshux (Mar 4, 2010)

ldk59 said:


> Agreed... 4 X 39w is just asking for trouble. 2 is the sweet spot
> 
> Even running just 2 bulbs you'll have to remain diligent with your
> ferts and keep C02 concentration in the 30ppm+ range to avoid
> ...


I'm collecting supplies for the same tank as we speak. I was told on this forum about a month ago that 4x39w would suffice to get to that depth. Are you guys saying it's a crazy idea to have that much? i can really "grow whatever i want" with just 2x39? Can you do the hairgrass/glosso/HC carpets with that?


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, sounds like 2 x 39W @ 36" long T5s is a good baseline for this tank.

What about a 30" fixture which is 4 x 24W T5 (96W total)? If my plan is to hang it using an ADA type light hangar 8-10" above the water surface, will this still get enough light spread to the left / right edges of the tank to be able to grow a carpet plant in those extremities?

I'm thinking this because I like the Grand Solar II with 4 x 36W PC lights (here) in terms of how it looks aesthetically hanging over the tank but the cost seems insane for a 144W PC light. In addition I figure its easier to adjust the amount of actual light with 4 bulbs instead of 2.

Finally, has anyone seen a 2 x 39 @ 36" fixture with dual ballasts (ie where you can turn the lights on / off independently?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

You will be able to grow anything you want with 2x39wT5HO for this tank. I run the same thing on a 48G tank with the fixture 8" above the rim hanging from the ceiling and HC carpets very dense and low.


----------



## almightyshux (Mar 4, 2010)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> You will be able to grow anything you want with 2x39wT5HO for this tank. I run the same thing on a 48G tank with the fixture 8" above the rim hanging from the ceiling and HC carpets very dense and low.


that's what i'm talking about brother, thx!

edit, actually are we taking the depth (ground cover) of the ADA tank at 18" into consideration? i think the ADA 50g is different measurements then a regular AGA tank. AGA tanks are substantially shallower. therefore is a 2bulb fixture going to be able to cover enough of the tank ground area front to back? two bulb fixtures are only around 5" wide. where as a 4bulb fixture can be around 12" wide. 

i understand the wattage is there with 2 bulbs and 4 may be too much. but what about ground surface area coverage of a deep tank like these?


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

almightyshux said:


> that's what i'm talking about brother, thx!
> 
> edit, actually are we taking the depth (ground cover) of the ADA tank at 18" into consideration? i think the ADA 50g is different measurements then a regular AGA tank. AGA tanks are substantially shallower. therefore is a 2bulb fixture going to be able to cover enough of the tank ground area front to back? two bulb fixtures are only around 5" wide. where as a 4bulb fixture can be around 12" wide.
> 
> i understand the wattage is there with 2 bulbs and 4 may be too much. but what about ground surface area coverage of a deep tank like these?


I'm guessing that when Orlando references a 48g tank, hes talking about the Greenleaf Aquariums 48L which is essentially the same dimensions as the ADA 90P.

So then if we should be looking for a 2 bulb T5 fixture, anyone know of one that has 2 ballasts that can switch the bulbs on independently? Otherwise it seems like maybe the best solution is to get a 4-bulb fixture and run 2 (or maybe 3) bulbs.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I ran into the same problem a while ago looking for a 2 bulb T5HO with 2 power chords. I opted for a Tek 4 bulb and only run the 2 outside bulbs. On another tank I run a 2 Bulb TFHO 8000K with one chord and 2 switches. I need to just add the additional power chord and be done with it.


----------



## almightyshux (Mar 4, 2010)

ok well if that's the case.....from the start i was gonna go for the fishneedit 4x39w fixture that's 12" wide, you can't beat the price and the look. and since that much wattage is "too much" then the fact that the lights aren't the greatest/brightest like a lot have stated won't really be an issue. now if only they would actually get the lights produced since they have been getting "redesigned" for ages and are unavailable atm. thx for the input fellaz.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone have experience putting a 24" or 30" fixture over a 36" / 90cm tank if its raised up on something like the ADA Solar Stand? I like the look of not having the fixture run the length of the tank (like the ADA Solar fixtures) but am concerned about weak lighting in the left and right most parts of the tank as I want HC to extend for the entire width of the tank.

Thanks again.


----------

